# ASUS CROSSHAIR V FORMULA nichts geht



## h242 (21. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mein Crosshair IV momentan zur RMA wegen dem bekannten Problem der nicht richtig verbauten Chipsatz-Kühlung habe und lt. Händler noch weitere 2-4 Wochen warten muss, habe ich mir, weil das Board berufsbedingt dringend benötigt wird, das Crosshair V geholt.
Leider passierte nachdem Zusammenbau nichts - kein Piepsen, kein Bios, Bild bleibt schwarz - über den Go-Button lässt sich erkennen, daß die CPU Led mal, mal nicht rot dauerhaft leuchtet und die VRAM led rot blinkt. Ansonsten sind alle Betriebs Leds grün, Lüfter drehen sich, also eigentlich normal. 
Es ist alles richtig angeschlossen, war heute auch schon beim Fachhändler, wir haben alles durchgecheckt, er meinte die CPU bekommt keinen Saft (wird nicht warm), das Netzteil reicht völlig mit 600 Watt, alle Stromanschlüsse, sogar der 4-polige sind angeschlossen. Weiterhin wurde auch ein anderes Netzteil und CPU nochmal getestet, alle Komponenten funktionierten ja auch auf dem anderen Board. Wir haben auch den EZ mal angeschlossen, den 4-poligen weggelassen. Also alles durch.
Könnte es eventuell an den Rams liegen, da die in er Liste nicht explizit auftauchen, sondern andere Flares? Da sollte doch aber wenigstens ein Piepen kommen? Und man müsste doch wenigstens bis zum Bios kommen.
Das nun nach dem Debakel mit dem IVer Board schon wieder beim nächsten Probleme auftauchen ist mehr als ärgerlich. Das Handbuch ist ja leider mit Fehlerbeschreibungen und Lösungen ja auch mehr als spärlich bestückt.

System:
CPU Phenom II X4 955 BE
GPU Asus EAH6970 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5
RAM G.Skill Flare DDR3 1800 24/9/9/9 
Netzteil Be Quiet Darkpower Pro 600 Watt
Board ist ersichtlich

Vielen Dank fürs Gedankenmachen und Tips schonmal im voraus


----------



## inzpekta (21. Januar 2012)

Ich würd's erst mal nur mit einem Riegel versuchen, sofern mehrere verwendet werden.


----------



## h242 (21. Januar 2012)

Hab ich schon in jedem Slot probiert.


----------



## Combi (21. Januar 2012)

wenn der händler nix weis...cpu mal austauschen oder den händler wechseln...
wenn der den fehler nich erkennt...pfeife...zu nem anderen gehn,hat den falschen beruf gewählt...
denke es liegt an der cpu....oder du hast nen ram,der da drauf inkompatibel ist...


----------



## h242 (22. Januar 2012)

War auch schon mein Gedanke - naja, der Händler hat die CPU auf nem anderen Board getestet, da ging sie. 
Ansonsten habe ich bei dem ne generelle AMD Abneigung heraushören dürfen.
Man weiß ja nun selber, daß Intel momentan vorne liegt, aber wenn man nur den aktuellen Trends hinterher rennt, hat das keinen Langzeitwert.
Die Vorort-Händler sind zudem gefrustet, wenn man sich die Bauteile übers Netzt kauft und wenn mal was nicht passt, dann zu Ihnen kommt.
Wobei das für mich das erste Mal war, in der Hinsicht jemanden in Anspruch zu nehmen.
Aber ich bin ja auch nicht seine Otto-Normalverbraucher-Zielgruppe.
Hatte auch so das Gefühl, daß er ziemlich planlos war, daß was er festgestellt hat, wußte ich auch schon vorher.
Will am Montag nochmal zu nem aneren Händler, der verschieden Komponenten im Gegensatz zum vorherigen liegen hat, Fachhändler sind bei uns ja spärlich gesät.

Mit den Riegeln wäre für mich auch das erste Mal, das die gar nicht genommen werden - hatte solche Probleme auch noch nicht und die Teile erst frisch vor nem Jahr fürs IVer Board gekauft. Die können doch zum Ver nicht plötzlich inkompatibel sein. Weiterhin wundert mich nach wie vor, daß die Speaker nicht einen Ton von sich geben.

Was bedeutet denn nun eigentlich dauerhaftes rotes Leuchten bei den LEDs, daß es beim Blinken Schwierigkeiten gibt ist mir klar?

Btw. Wochenende ist ******* - man erreicht halt niemanden.


----------



## inzpekta (22. Januar 2012)

Wie sieht's denn aus mit nem Reset? Die Crosshairs haben doch ne Taste für sowas.


----------



## h242 (22. Januar 2012)

Du meinst den Go Button?
Naja durch den krieg ich raus, wo's hängt und da's beim VRAM nicht weiter geht bzw. dieser blinkt, weiß ich ja nicht was danach kommt. 
Wie gesagt, ich bin mir 100prozentig sicher, daß das Board max. Schwierigkeiten haben kann, den Ram zu erkennen, falls das Board nicht irgend nen Treffer hat, weil eben kein Piepen.
Die Bauteile waren alle vorher im IVer drin und sind da super gelaufen.
Muss dazu sagen, Board ist ein Vorführmodell, habs etwas günstiger geschossen - vielleicht hats irgendwo schonmal was weggekriegt, trotz Aussage und Optik wie neu.

Ups, hab das mit dem Reset überlsen - alles schon getstet Reset Taste, Batterie raus,CMOS Taste - kein Erfolg.


----------



## inzpekta (22. Januar 2012)

Dann kannst du ja mal wirklich fast schon von einem defekten Brett ausgehen.


----------



## h242 (22. Januar 2012)

Mal sehen was morgen beim Händler rauskommt, wäre ja echt worst case scenario. Und wenns wirklich am Brett liegt, weiß ich nicht, ob ich mir in Zukunft nochmal was von Asus kaufe. Ich mein, wir reden hier ja nicht über ein 30 € Board.


----------



## h242 (23. Januar 2012)

Der Vor-Ort-Händler wollte das Board gerne zur Diagnose behalten  für ca. 30 €, ich wollte ja eigentlich nurmal einen anderen Riegel testen. Da ich nicht bereit bin, bei einem gerade erstandenen Board zusätzliches Geld in eine Fehlerdiagnose zu investieren, welche ich, wenn die Komponenten da wären, selber durchführen könnte, habe ich das Board nun heute entnervt eingeschickt. Über die nächsten Ergebnisse werde berichten, danke erstmal.


----------



## h242 (26. Januar 2012)

Bin irgendwie immer begeisterter von Asus. 
Kurzer Abriss:

-Board zum Händler geschickt - Techniker haben den Fehler bestätigt
-E-Mail bekommen - leider kein anderes Board der Baureihe vorhanden - Angebot eines anderen Artikels oder Geldrückerstattung
-Anfrage meinerseits das Board zu Asus zwecks RMA zu senden - Händler  bestätigte und teilte mir kurz daraufhin mit, daß Asus das Board nicht  annehmen will und sie mir das Geld erstatten

Danke Asus!!! - nun steh ich da wie zuvor, daß Vorgängermodell ist seit 2,5 Wochen zur RMA, wer weiß, wann's eintrifft.

Könnt echt kotzen.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (26. Januar 2012)

Das wird das Board nicht annehmen wage ich sehr zu bezweifeln. Hast du, bzw. der Händler, das Schriftlich von uns? Falls ja hätte ich da gerne mal eine Kopie von. Was sein kann das es das Board im RMA Zentrum nicht gab auf die Schnelle und deswegen die Gutschrift angeboten wurde. Aber wie gesagt, zur Sicherheit nochmal nachfragen von wem diese Aussage genau kam. Du kannst mir auch mal die Seriennummer des Boards geben. Wenn das schon bei uns war kann ich das ja sehen.

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Januar 2012)

h242 schrieb:


> Danke Asus!!! - nun steh ich da wie zuvor, daß Vorgängermodell ist seit 2,5 Wochen zur RMA, wer weiß, wann's eintrifft.
> 
> Könnt echt kotzen.


 
Ist schon ärgerlich, wenn das Brett gerade nicht zu habe ist aber dafür kann der Händler ja nichts (OK, Asus kann schon was dafür ) aber ich weiß nicht was du hast, 
denn immerhin...



h242 schrieb:


> und sie mir das Geld erstatten



... kriegst du unkompliziert den Kaufpreis zurück und kannst dir ein anderes Brett kaufen.

Z.B. von Asrock.


----------



## h242 (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo Doktor Asus,

es hätte mir vielleicht geholfen, wenn Sie sich etwas eher zu der Thematik geäußert hätten.
Die Aussage bekam ich heute telefonisch vom Service-Team des Händler Avides.
Nun weiß ich nicht, obs daran liegt, daß es ein Ausstellungsstück ist.
Die Seriennummer lautet: B6M0AC425157. Leider kann ich über die  Kommunikation zwischen Händler und Asus keine Angaben machen. Vielleicht  sollte in Zuklunft seitens Asus aber darüber nachgedacht werden, dem  Endkunden zu seinem über den Händler eingeschicktes Board auch eine  Information auf Anfrage zukommen zu lassen - ich kann als Endkunde genau  deswegen nur das wiedergeben, was ich vom Händler erfahre, ob das nun  stimmt oder nicht, kann ich dann leider nicht beurteilen. Der Service  seitend Avides war zumindest sehr bemüht. Auch die Ersatzteil-Thematik  sollte überdacht werden bspw. wenn kein IO-Shield dabei ist, daß man es  nicht überteuert bei Alternate kaufen muss (16 € inkl. Versand für ein  Stück gelochtes Blech - wie hoch der eigentliche Materialwert ist,  möchte ich lieber nicht wissen). Dazu muss ich sagen, daß bspw. Bosch im  Profibereich, Saitek oder Be Quiet mir Ersatz- bzw. Zubehörteile mit  geringem Warenwert z.T. kostenlos oder versandkostenfrei zugesendet hat,  auch wenn ich's gar nicht kostenfrei wollte. Und dort habe ich noch  nicht soviel Geld gelassen. Hat Asus bei solchen, nicht ganz günstigen  Produkten so wenig Gewinn, daß man dem langjährigen Stammkunden nicht  irgendwo entgegenkommen kann und so ein Teil für einen realen Preis  zukommen lässt?

Nun gut, genug gemeckert. Man kann mich unbelehrbar nennen, letztendlich  habe ich mir nun über einen anderen Händler nun noch einmal ein  neuwertiges CH V Board bestellt, war dann leider noch etwas teurer als  das letzte, nun will ich hoffen, daß es damit keine erneuten Probleme  gibt. Ich bin halt von der Baureihe im Allgemeinen begeistert und habe  schon lange nicht mehr nach Alternativen geschaut.

@quantenslipstream - der war gut mit Asrock, mein erstes Board war  übrigens eins, bevor ich zur kostenintensiveren Geschichte von Asus  gewechselt bin.

Nun nochmal an den Asus Doktor - wie lange dauert denn nun eine RMA  wirklich, mein Vorgängermodell CH IV hatte ich wegen der fehlerhaften  Verarbeitung der Northbridge Kühlung vor 2,5 Wochen über einen Händler  einschicken lassen. Und weil ich keine konkreten Aussagen seitens des  Händlers, außer das es bis zu 4 Wochen dauern kann, bekam, habe ich nun  eben das Nachfolgemodell bestellt, da ich dringend an meine  Geschäftsdaten kommen muss und noch Angebote abzuarbeiten habe. Der  Händler mit dem defekten CH V sprach sogar von 4-6 Wochen aus der  Erfahrung heraus. Von Asus bekam ich wiederrum die Aussage von 4-5 Tagen  Bearbeitung und maximal 2 Wochen Gesamtzeit, was stimmt denn nun? 
Vielleicht können Sie meinen Ärger, aufgrund meiner mittlerweile 3-wöchigen Odysee mit 2 Boards, etwas nachvollziehen. Dazu kommt, daß ich dann noch überall 0180 Nummern anrufen muss, ohne zufriedenstellende Antworten zu bekommen, was den Ärger aufgrund zusätzlicher Kosten noch erhöht.
Wie stehen eigentlich die Chancen, daß meine Riegel erkannt werden:   http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...rosshair-v-formula-kein-bios.html#post3877840 ?


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (27. Januar 2012)

Den RMA Status kannst du als Endkunde auch an unserer Hotline erfragen oder über das Support Formular. Hab mir kurz die RMA History angeguckt. Das Board wurde als CID gekennzeichnet. Das heißt es hat einen Defekt der nicht von der Garantie abgedeckt wird. Zum Beispiel beschädigte Leiterbahnen oder ähnliches. Von daher ist es super das dein Händler dir eine Rückerstattung angeboten hat.

Zur Dauer ist es so wie du bereits geschrieben hast. Wenn ein Händler das Board direkt zu uns schickt beträgt die Dauer etwa 14 Tage. Dabei ist der Anteil im RMA Zentrum ca. 5 Werktage. In deinem Fall kam das Board am 23.11.2011 an und ging am 28.11.2011 wieder raus.

Wenn du als Kunde 4-6 Wochen warten musst, dann ist das eher auf den Händler bzw. auf deren Lieferanten zurückzuführen. Es gibt auch immer wieder Händler die erst mal eine Zeit lang RMA Ware sammeln und dann erst raus schicken. Wenn der Händler dann nicht direkt sondern über seinen Lieferanten einschickt kann es natürlich noch mehr Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.

Zum Speicher:
In unserer *QVL* haben wir diesen Speicher leider nicht aufgeführt. Lediglich den 14400CL9D-GBRL. Daher kann es gut sein das deine Riegel nicht kompatibel sind. Leider hat G.Skill unser Board noch nicht im *Ram Configurator*. Vielleicht kann Cyver dir eine Info geben ob die diese Kombination bereits getestet haben.

Wenn das aktuellste BIOS drauf ist aber mit einem Riegel, egal welcher Slot, kein normaler Start zu erreichen ist, dann wird diese Kombination warscheinlich nicht kompatibel sein.

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## h242 (27. Januar 2012)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort.
Was ich jetzt nicht verstehe ist, was daran super sein soll, wenn mir der Händler das Geld rückerstattet, schließlich hat er mir einen defekten Artikel als neuwertig verkauft.
Was mich weiterhin stutzig macht ist die Tatsache der History, denn ich habe das Board erst vor einer Woche gekauft, das heißt der letzte Fall des Einschickens liegt vor meinem Kaufdatum, dann hat er sogar gewußt, unterstelle ich jetzt mal, daß das Board einen Defekt aufweist. Und der Defekt war nicht auf eine fehlerhafte Fertigung zurückzuführen?

Zum Thema Riegel: Ja Cypher hat die entsprechende Konfiguration problemlos nachgebaut und getestet, allerdings sicherlich mit dem aktuellsten Bios. Was ich daran wiederrum nicht verstehe, ist, daß die Flares extra für das CH IV in Kombination mit nem 6 Kerner produziert wurden. Deswegen hatte ich mir diese auch gekauft. Weiterhin liefen die Riegel (welche jetzt auch kein Schnäppchen waren) problemlos auf dem IVer und der Chipsatz des Ver ist doch lediglich ein "aufgebohrter" 890 des CH IV. Heute bekomme ich das andere CH V, mal sehen, was sich da tut. Ich muß mir doch für ein Nachfolgemodell nicht gleich neue Riegel kaufen? Beim Ram Konfigurator ist übrigens das CH V noch nicht aufgeführt.
Ich habe auch gelesen, daß viele Riegel deswegen Probleme haben, weil die Taktung 1T werkseitig gesetzt ist - siehe ASUS Crosshair V Formula - Mainboards - Planet 3DNow! Forum

Mit dem aktuellen Bios ist das natürlich schwierig, da standardmäßig meißt das erste Bios vorzufinden ist und wenn man dann nicht ins Bios kommt, kann mans auch schlecht flashen.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (27. Januar 2012)

Dann ist es wie vermutet, dein Händler war sich der Lage schon bewusst und hat deswegen direkt gesagt das ASUS das Board nicht angenommen hat. Und gut daran ist das dein Händler dir das Geld problemlos wiedergegeben hat. Ich kenne sehr viele Fälle in denen Händler das gerne auf die Kunden abwälzen wenn es um sog. CID Fälle geht.

Was den Speicher angeht ist natürlich ein BIOS Update zu empfehlen. In dem Fall wirst du das dann erst mal mit einem anderen Speicher durchführen müssen. 

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## h242 (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo Doktor,

da werd ich beim Händler nochmal nachfragen müssen.
Das andere Board ist nun eingebaut und es war schon ein neueres Bios drauf. Ich habe jetzt folgende Probleme:

USB wird vom Bios sporadisch nicht erkannt - im Windows Logon-Screen ist USB generell aus, kann mich also nicht einloggen. Hatte das Windows mit dem CH IV installiert, aber gut das hängt zumindest nicht mit dem Bios zusammen, daß die CH V Chipsatztreiber noch nicht installiert sind. Zweites Problem: Einerseits werden beide Speicherriegel korrekt angezeigt, aber bei der Gesamtspeicher stehen nur 2 GB von $GB als Gesamtspeicher da.
Dann bekomme ich beim Startup noch folgende Anzeige mit PCI Gen 2 - Can't find any device. Das bedeutet was?


----------



## h242 (29. Januar 2012)

So kleines Update, mit der Maus separat am USB, welche funktionierte, kam ich ins Windows. Dann erstmal Chipsatz Teiber etc. installiert, seitdem sind die USB Anschlüsse auch mit meiner Tastatur klargekommen.
Speicherriegel Problem besteht noch, werd mal über clmos bzw. memok testen, ob sich was ändert. In den roten slots werden 3,3 von 4 gb als Gesamtspeicher angezeigt, wie unter Win7 32 bit, Dualchannel scheint demzufolge noch nicht zu funktionieren. Das aktuellste Bios habe ich auch drauf.
Cant find any device - hat sich geklärt.
Nächstes Problem - AI Suite II, ob von CD oder Seite inkl. sämtlicher einbezogener Programme lässt sich nicht installieren, setup bricht direkt ab, ne Fehlermeldung kann ich nicht lesen. Hab vorher AI Suite I und andere Utilities von Asus runtergschmissen. Bei EPU erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung, daß das Board nicht kompatibel wäre, was'n Quatsch. Habs auch mal mit dem Patch vorher probiert, keine Änderung.

Nächstes Update: Speicherriegel laufen jetzte sauber, da memory hole remapping aktiviert (dachte immer, es müsste deaktiviert sein). Jetzt besteht nur noch das Problem mit der AI Suite II und deren Komponenten. Kanns vielleicht mit den Chipsatz-Treiberleichen des Vorgängerboards zusammenhängen, da ich ja das Windows nicht neu aufgesetzt habe? Und wenn es so wäre, wie kriege ich die weg? Ansonsten hatte ich alles vorher installierte der AI Suite I auch aus der Registry gelöscht. Bekomme also folgende Meldung:

"the model does not support this application" beim Setup.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (30. Januar 2012)

Ist auf jeden Fall möglich das es damit zusammen hängt. Wir empfehlen beim Boardwechsel eigentlich immer auch das OS erneut zu installieren. Es kommt zu oft zu irgendwelchen Problemen wenn das OS übernommen wird.

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## h242 (30. Januar 2012)

Naja war aufgrund der Dringlichkeit nicht drinne und außerdem dachte ich, wenn der Chipsatz fast identisch ist, wirds nicht so schlimm sein.
Hatte das beim Wechsel vom CH II zum CH IV auch so gemacht, damals unter XP und hatte nie Probleme.
Nun wäre meine Frage, ob es irgendwo einen Eintrag gibt, der falsch erkannt wird und wo ich den rauslöschen könnte bzw. gibt es irgend einen patch o. ä.?
Deinstalliert hatte ich die Marvell Treiber und die USB 3.0 Support Treiber, welche unter Software zu finden waren.
Müsste ich noch irgendwas aus dem Gerätemanager schmeißen oder gibts noch irgendwo nen registry Eintrag, nach dem ich schauen könnte?


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Selbiges Problem hatte ich mit dem Crosshair IV, es half nur zurück zum Händler. Mit dem Formula V lief dann alles perfekt.

Glaube nicht das es am Ram liegt, eventuell Hardwareprobleme beim Board selber.

Grüße


----------



## h242 (30. Januar 2012)

@streamliner

Die Sache mit dem Ram hat sich erledigt, das passt soweit.
Wie gesagt habe ich jetzt nur das Problem mit der AI Suite II, wobei die doch sicherlich auch auf dem Crosshair IV funktioniert, von daher kann man meine Vermutung mit Treiberleichen eigentlich schon wieder ausschließen.

Hab gerade mel nen Versuch gestartet AI Suite I macht überhaupt keine Zicken, lässt sich problemlos installieren. - Zu früh gefreut bei 7% ist auch AI Suite derselben Meinung.


----------



## husqvarna1811 (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
Habe da ein kleines bis mittelgroßes problem in Sachen BIOS update...
Als dieser tage das BIOS update für´s crosshair IV formula kam habe ich mich natürlich direkt ran gemacht und mit asusUpdate bis zum neustart eig auch ohne prob erneuern können, aaaaaber dann.... neustart aufforderung nachgekommen, pc fuhr runter bis schwarzer beildsch kam und genau dort bin ich gerade immer noch. Habe schon alles mögliche probiert von usb flash über alles austecken bis... ect. CPU ist ein AMD FX 6100 AM3+, denke das auch genau dieses mein problem ist aber um himmelwillen ( ach ja, rote cpu led leuchtet dauerhaft und an diesem punkt bleibt alles stehen cd- laufwerk blinkt zwar wunderbar aber dit waret auch, bleibt zu) es liegt meinermeinung nach am am3 BIOS welches nicht die sechs kerne akzeptiert... wie aber kann ich das umgehen prozessor ist sicher nicht inne fritten und würd auch wegen Wakü nicht wieder demontieren... ;-/ es muss doch irgendwie ne lösung geben... oder?
hab echt kein bock wieder zu demontieren Graka: gtx 580 ds von NVGA 4 GB kingston Hyper x 1600 und samsung ssd 128GB. 
Also sorry jungs aber....PC`s sind echt mal schwule dinger... kann mir da jemand helfen, wäre echt gigantisch...
Gruß Kai-Uwe


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (8. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Kai Uwe,
die Version 1503 unterstützt natürlich auch deine CPU. Beim Update gab es keine Fehlermeldung u.ä.?
CMOS Reset wurde durchgeführt? Mal nur mit einem Speicherriegel versucht zu booten?

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## husqvarna1811 (8. Oktober 2012)

AW: ASUS CROSSHAIR V FORMULA nichts geht 
Hallo Dok
Update war laut meldung erfolgreich und forderte auch schon den neustart, mit einem riegel habe ich auch versucht sowie CMOS mehrfach. mainboard geht auch schritt für schritt durch bis halt zur CPU und da ist dann feierabend. die rote CPU led leuchtet durchgehend von beginn an...


----------



## umkt501 (27. Januar 2013)

Hab das gleiche Problem, rote CPU Led leuchtet dauerhaft und fährt nicht hoch. Das Board lief vom Kauf ende 2012 bis gestern ohne Probleme.

update 1: Hab den Prozessor mal kalt gestellt (-3°c), danach lief der Prozessor an( wurde wieder heiss) und die rote CPU Led war aus. Nur immer noch Blackscreen. Bios lässt sich nicht resetten, da die Gehäuselüfter immer noch im silent Modus laufen, standard wäre nach dem CMOS reset normal.


----------



## h242 (25. Januar 2015)

Wurde der Support für das CVF eigentlich komplett eingestellt, ein CVIF scheint ja auch nicht in Sicht?
Wird die Reihe überhaupt fortgesetzt?
Es gibt ja für andere Modelle mittlerweile eine neue AI-Suite - ist noch damit zu rechnen, daß diese auch zu meinem Board rausgebracht wird?
Ich habe es für mich so gelöst, daß ich Teile der neuen AI-Suite, welche auf meinem Board laufen upgedatet habe, da ging leider nicht mit allen.


----------

